# Heddon Black Beauty Bamboo



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have this Heddon Black Beauty bamboo rod with extra tip in flannel sleeve and in tube. I am just a Small mouth fly fisherman and have no use for it. I only fish bugs with glass rods. I have no idea as to it’s worth and would appreciate any help. Figure I might as well sell or trade it for something I can use.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dan, I'm no help whatsoever on the value but might be interested in this rod. Please keep me in mind moving forward. Thanks & have a good day. Mike Bruns Celina 419-305-8111


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Just did a quick google search. Lots of info and a bunch for sale on eBay. Looks like the #17 is the most popular one I saw. Several for around $200


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Length, originality, condition are the main factors. The Black Beauty is a lower grade Heddon, but was a popular model with working class America. Bamboo rods that command the most $$, are 7' to 8' in length, in original , excellent condition. If I had more details , I could be more specific. John


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Luredaddy is spot on. I refinish many of these old rods and the condition is the key to the value along with length. Are all sections the same length, is the finish in good shape, do any of the sections have a set, which means they are not perfectly straight. Is the cork good etc. A heddon 17 that can answer yes to all of these might fetch around 225 with the original sock and tube. They are fun rods and one of the better examples of blue collar bamboo


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I took pic of rate stuff on rod. Finish and eyes not bad but wraps dry rotted. 2nd rod is incomplete and has several tips, asst not from rod. Somebodies repair parts?


----------

